# Official Magic Preseason Thread



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Watching the Dallas game and I gotta say.... Jameer is gonna a beast this season. His shot is looking great... Shard is looking pretty good too and pretty mobile... He's doing a good job on Dirk with 2 steals in 1st qtr... JWill is looking a little sloppy tho, and Vince hasnt really been assertive at all... Best players so far have been 1)Meer(instant O), 2)Dwight(His D and Reb is still top notch, but he hasn't shown any new post moves and is 2-4 from the line), and then 3)Shard(Looks great on both ends, his handle looks a bit better )... Hopefully Vince will show something soon


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

howard just got T'ed up lol... this is preseason and he's already showing emotion, i like it.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

Howard's free throw stroke does look better, but the result is the same... brick after brick off the back of the rim.

and he just fouled out in the 3rd quater.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

not that he'll actually play enough for anything to really change but...
*
Improved J.J. Redick helps Orlando Magic top Miami Heat 90-86*


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince chucking too many 3 balls
Bench looks great
RA needs more time


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

HB said:


> Vince chucking too many 3 balls
> Bench looks great
> RA needs more time


Well, this is preseason so I dont worry about it too much. Infact please have Vince shooting more so he will get his stroke back.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

HB said:


> Vince chucking too many 3 balls
> Bench looks great
> RA needs more time


RA was on fire against the hornets... 6-9 for 3pt range and 22 points in only 18 min. The team was 19-30, can you say on fire?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They crushed the Hornets. SVG has a problem because Bass and RA both need minutes at the 4.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

HB said:


> They crushed the Hornets. SVG has a problem because Bass and RA both need minutes at the 4.


The solution? Move Shard to the 3.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Linkage



> Anderson scored 16 of his game-high 22 points in the third quarter, including 14 straight.
> 
> 14 straight points, and 22 overall? From a guy only 5 months removed from being of legal drinking age? Holy smokes, I wish I had seen that. NBA.com's play-by-play account of the game is the next-best thing to a highlight reel, and sure enough, Anderson went berserk in the third quarter. In a five-possession sequence, lasting from the 8:19 mark to the 6:07 mark, he drilled 4 three-pointers (each with a hand from Jameer Nelson) and made a layup after grabbing an offensive rebound. 14 points in just over 2 minutes, on 5 shot attempts. The Magic's lead ballooned from 69-52 to 83-57 during this time. Un-flippin'-real.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Magic win on Friday and it will be their first undefeated preseason in franchise history.

The bench has been huge


----------

